# Amber Strobes in CT



## NCass31 (Dec 5, 2006)

After spending yesterday afternoon mounting and wiring my strobe, it dawned on me that I had not even thought about local laws..permits, fees, fines etc. for Amber strobes. Anyone have any information on the laws or restrictions for amber strobes in Connecticut? I've heard its a $20 permit that can be obtained at the police dept, but i figured i would ask here first..


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Here ya go man....
http://www.ct.gov/dmv/cwp/view.asp?a=810&q=253014
The last line is the most pertanant


----------



## NCass31 (Dec 5, 2006)

that was quick, thanks.  don't really need a permit if its all private, but maybe i should go get one just in case. i'm bound to forget and leave it on at some point anyways..


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Yeah for $20 you might as well. 99% of cops couldnt care less if using it during a snowstorm, but theres always that a-hole whos gonna nab you. But like i said $20 and youre all set.


----------



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

I dont think the cops will stop you , ive never even been questioned about my amber lights. I think its one of those laws thats written but never enforced. Like said in other posts for 20 bucks you will never have to worry.


----------



## BillyRgn (Jan 28, 2004)

i talked to two hamden cops i know and one said i better have strobe lights because of the way i drive and the other said the yes it is illegal without a permit, however he is not going to pull you over just to check for a permit, unless you have done something to make him pull you over, but he also ended the conversation with, here is my card there is a lot of rookies out there


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

Agreed $20 a year is not a lot but when will it stop? If you like throwing money away go for it. Given that every tax is suppose to result in a form of return (taxation without representation), I would love to see what the DMV claims your return is for this $20 a month. Just another revenue generator. Even more amazing, it seems like the Fire Chief in town would have to belly up $20 a year for his permit. How much you want to bet most of them do not have it.

I would just print out a copy of the linked site and keep it in the truck. Sounds like you only need if running the lights on a public way. If not then you are safe.

All we need is for some accident involving a plow to hit the news and WHAM, we will all be paying $100 a year for a plow permit. No inspection, no representation just another fee. 

Can you tell it is close to excise tax time up here in MA? Sorry for the rant. 

Chris


----------



## NCass31 (Dec 5, 2006)

I talked to one of the Troopers today and he said just about the same thing; he won't bother me if i don't bother him. Like they did with you, he told me that there were a couple newbies that might want to flash their own lights to make sure i have a permit to flash mine. a toss up, but i'll make $30 on my first push, (if the snow ever gets here), so i might just swallow my pride and pay the man. i know 3/4 of the officers in the town, but i'd rather not meet the other 1/4 in that fashion..


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

06HD BOSS;339362 said:


> Here ya go man....
> http://www.ct.gov/dmv/cwp/view.asp?a=810&q=253014
> The last line is the most pertanant


I am at the NH version of that link....where on here would i find the strobe rules for our state? i am pretty sure i know what it is, but, would like to have it printed out in the truck as well. I cant seem to find it on there at all, so, it may just not be on there

http://www.nh.gov/safety/divisions/dmv/?a=810&q=253014

thanks


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

mcwlandscaping;340544 said:


> I am at the NH version of that link....where on here would i find the strobe rules for our state? i am pretty sure i know what it is, but, would like to have it printed out in the truck as well. I cant seem to find it on there at all, so, it may just not be on there
> 
> http://www.nh.gov/safety/divisions/dmv/?a=810&q=253014
> 
> thanks


http://www.gencourt.state.nh.us/Rules/saf-c3200.html

Search for "emergency"


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

ThisIsMe;340550 said:


> http://www.gencourt.state.nh.us/Rules/saf-c3200.html
> 
> Search for "emergency"


thank you :waving: :waving:


----------



## spittincobra01 (Nov 14, 2005)

ThisIsMe;340550 said:


> http://www.gencourt.state.nh.us/Rules/saf-c3200.html
> 
> Search for "emergency"


so my understanding is that I don't need a permit for an amber light bar in NH. I have never heard of us needing one, but then again, I haven't hear of alot of things I should have. Does anyone have a different interpretation of what is listed on there?


----------



## jersey250 (Dec 8, 2006)

does anyone know the laws for new jersey


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

spittincobra01;341023 said:


> so my understanding is that I don't need a permit for an amber light bar in NH. I have never heard of us needing one, but then again, I haven't hear of alot of things I should have. Does anyone have a different interpretation of what is listed on there?


Sort of why I made no comments on it. The way I see this, This document is the guidelines to pass vehicle inspection, so if you have your vehicle inspected with the amber light you are ok. Not sure.

The part that is referenced RSA 266:74, I., is nowhere to be found in the internet. I would just print out the section and keep it in the truck. If someone gave you trouble, pull it out and ask. If you still get crazy ticket, fight it and bring it to court. Judge should see you did your due justice to find the law, and most likely toss it out. A law is not really a law until it stands the test of the courts.

DISCLAIMER : NOT A LAWYER HERE.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

spittincobra01;341023 said:


> so my understanding is that I don't need a permit for an amber light bar in NH. I have never heard of us needing one, but then again, I haven't hear of alot of things I should have. Does anyone have a different interpretation of what is listed on there?


I interpreted it the same as you did. I couldn't find it saying anything about Clear or white strobes either. Only the ambers


----------



## daninline (Nov 1, 2004)

I do computer work for a local PD and I asked about this last year and after they stopped laughing they told me they have no idea on how to get one.

let us know if you get one.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

daninline;342331 said:


> I do computer work for a local PD and I asked about this last year and after they stopped laughing they told me they have no idea on how to get one.


Its right in the link i posted. You print out that form and get it authorized by the police chief.


----------



## BPK63 (Sep 6, 2006)

Is there a law in CT that says you need a flashing amber light if you are plowing? I have had this question in my mind since I bought my truck mid summer as it came with a light on top. I just never thought to ask it out here. I could take the light off but it would leave a big hole. I only plan to plow my own driveway anyway. I know the link says on private property you don't need a permit but do you need one elsewhere?


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

BPK63;347702 said:


> I only plan to plow my own driveway anyway. I know the link says on private property you don't need a permit but do you need one elsewhere?


Elsewhere meaning the street? Yes.
A public parking lot? even though its not private property i dont see why anyone would hassle you with that.

As for a law saying you need a light in CT while plowing....as far as i know there isnt one. That would be kind of rediculous anyways, saying you need a light to plow and then you need a permit for the light. And if there is that law hidden somewhere then alot of us are breaking the law when we plow.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

I been using amber lights for 15 years never been pulled over


----------

